# 10 human foods



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

10 foods toxic to dog again some of these are common sence. 

1.Chocolate, coffee, tea, soda and anything else with caffeine
2. Mushrooms
3. Onions and garlic 
4. Nuts
5. Avocado and persimmons
6. Tomatoes, potatoes and rhubarb
7. Grapes and raisins
8. Nutmeg
9. Alcohol
10. Baking soda, baking powder and yeast


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Potatoes are not toxic to dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

As with all your threads - clarification is required. It is bad, if a dog eats a box of baking chocolate bars. It is no big deal if a dog eats a few M&Ms. Green potatoes, eyes, skins are bad. Cooked potatoes are generally fine. According to my dog, potato chips are awesome. Most kibble contains potato of some sort. Nut? Depends on the nut. Peanuts are OK. I wouldn't give my dog a ton of peanuts or a whole jar of peanut butter. I wouldn't give him macadamia nuts, which are toxic. I wouldn't give him an excess of any human food.

It is really important to know exactly what is toxic and how much it takes to be toxic. There are already many threads regarding toxins and safety issues. I imagine some are even stickies.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

u left of xylitol, artificial sweetener that can kill dogs. 
i don't think baking soda is toxic unless your dog ate gobs of it. 
i use it to brush my dogs teeth, always have.
do you have a link to all this info or did you make up the list yourself?


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Yes, xylitol is highly toxic to dogs. We make sure that we don't buy any gum which has xylitol in it.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> As with all your threads - clarification is required. It is bad, if a dog eats a box of baking chocolate bars. It is no big deal if a dog eats a few M&Ms. Green potatoes, eyes, skins are bad. Cooked potatoes are generally fine. According to my dog, potato chips are awesome. Most kibble contains potato of some sort. Nut? Depends on the nut. Peanuts are OK. I wouldn't give my dog a ton of peanuts or a whole jar of peanut butter. I wouldn't give him macadamia nuts, which are toxic. I wouldn't give him an excess of any human food.
> 
> It is really important to know exactly what is toxic and how much it takes to be toxic. There are already many threads regarding toxins and safety issues. I imagine some are even stickies.


Say what you want I was given a minimum of how much can be posted on one of my other posts so I was trying not to go over that minimum. Hence the reason I out some it is common sence. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> u left of xylitol, artificial sweetener that can kill dogs.
> i don't think baking soda is toxic unless your dog ate gobs of it.
> i use it to brush my dogs teeth, always have.
> do you have a link to all this info or did you make up the list yourself?


Do you want the link? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well no, i can google it  i just wondered if you thought up the list or found it on the internet


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> u left of xylitol, artificial sweetener that can kill dogs.
> i don't think baking soda is toxic unless your dog ate gobs of it.
> i use it to brush my dogs teeth, always have.
> do you have a link to all this info or did you make up the list yourself?


Here's one link
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/people-foods-avoid-feeding-your-pets

Heres another link
http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poisons/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> Here's one link
> http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/people-foods-avoid-feeding-your-pets
> 
> Heres another link
> ...


Here's the last link I happened to get in my email
http://www.womansday.com/_mobile/life/pet-care/pet-health-101-10-toxic-foods-for-dogs-77184


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

baking powder and soda isn't on those list?? :shrug:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

halo2013 said:


> Say what you want I was given a minimum of how much can be posted on one of my other posts so I was trying not to go over that minimum. Hence the reason I out some it is common sence.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All of your recent posts have been hashed over many times before. Your information is not 100% accurate. Not sure where you are pulling it from but you should double check info and make it as accurate as possible if you are going to post it as fact (which could be assumed from the wording of your posts and no citation of where the information came from)

Whether it's in the official rules or not, when you are posting such information it has been brought up before by the mods that the link is included to verify the information.

Here is a sticky by nancy
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ice-giving-taking-advice-internet-forums.html


fyi...the maximum number of words in a post is 1000. You are well under that in all of these "warnings" you are posting.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> All of your recent posts have been hashed over many times before. Your information is not 100% accurate. Not sure where you are pulling it from but you should double check info and make it as accurate as possible if you are going to post it as fact (which could be assumed from the wording of your posts and no citation of where the information came from)
> 
> Whether it's in the official rules or not, when you are posting such information it has been brought up before by the mods that the link is included to verify the information.
> 
> ...


And I'm sorry I didn't know the link needed to be included with everything I post. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> 10 foods toxic to dog again some of these are common sence.
> 
> 1.Chocolate, coffee, tea, soda and anything else with caffeine
> 2. Mushrooms
> ...


http://www.womansday.com/_mobile/life/pet-care/pet-health-101-10-toxic-foods-for-dogs-77184

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

garlic is not toxic -- it is the dose that makes the poison.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yea was sure if it went by character like including spaces or of it was words. So I played it safe 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

carmspack said:


> garlic is not toxic -- it is the dose that makes the poison.


Nutmeg and Cinnamon Toxicity - Pet Poison Helpline

that's exactly what it says for nutmeg and cinnamon too!

but lemme tell you, don't give a dog curry as ours got into some curry chicken and all three were throwing up 20 min. later. yet there's sites that say curry's fine for dogs!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> All of your recent posts have been hashed over many times before. Your information is not 100% accurate. Not sure where you are pulling it from but you should double check info and make it as accurate as possible if you are going to post it as fact (which could be assumed from the wording of your posts and no citation of where the information came from)
> 
> Whether it's in the official rules or not, when you are posting such information it has been brought up before by the mods that the link is included to verify the information.
> 
> ...


I agree with Michelle. We don't need all of these warnings. Just do a search and you will find tons of previous threads discussing these topics. The information you are giving is dangerous, because it lacks too much information and/or is incorrect. As Carmen stated about the garlic, "It is the amount that makes it toxic." That is the case with most things.


----------



## terisita (Jan 8, 2014)

We feed our dogs garlic once a week. Only 1 clove..havent seen any adverse reactions so far

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Most nuts aren't toxic either. I know I've given peanuts before when I'm snacking on them and it's never been a problem.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Most nuts aren't toxic either. I know I've given peanuts before when I'm snacking on them and it's never been a problem.


Peanuts are not nuts, they are legumes, and yes, they are fine to give to dogs. I give our dogs their pills in peanut butter, and use peanut butter to seal the end of the Kong.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ALL foods are energy and chemistry ---
Nutmeg is one to be careful with in human consumption --- once again it is the DOSE that makes the poison or creates a problem . Nutmeg can trigger psychosis -- delirium , but the dose , once again has to be high to reach that threshold.

Cinnamon - what was given on the link provided --- again --- unreasonable exposure - who is going to consume a tablespoon at a sitting . Secondly they were talking about cinnamon oil available as a scent essence as being a skin irritant - yes MOST essence without a carrier oil will do the same thing -- and thirdly MOST cinnamon is not even real cinnamon -- cinnamon verum , but cinnamon cassia , which is toxic over time and dose levels as a liver enzyme inhibitor.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

No I was checking my email when I got the post on the potatoes. I agree unless someone just goes crazy with the amounts then there's nothing wrong with a lot of those listed. I'm pretty guilty of sharing some things. But I figured I'd post it. I looked thru the forum form other toxicity posts. Didnt see anything

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Salt can be toxic. Water can be toxic. 

if you are really interested here is a book that I have as reference material [ame="http://www.amazon.ca/Medical-Herbalism-David-Hoffman/dp/0892817496"]http://www.amazon.ca/Medical-Herbalism-David-Hoffman/dp/0892817496[/ame]
or better yet , ask Master Hebalist and university lecturer John Redden --- who frequently participates in FREE lectures at Richters , world famous herbal source. For those in southern Ontario interested here is a link with upcoming lectures http://www.richters.com/show.cgi?page=Events/events.html -- just walking into Richters and the scent will lift your spirits on the bleakest of days . Jeff Mason , who has taken over his mother's (Marjorie Mason-Houge) fantastic special garden business - just around the corner from Richters.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

carmspack said:


> Salt can be toxic. Water can be toxic.
> 
> if you are really interested here is a book that I have as reference material http://www.amazon.ca/Medical-Herbalism-David-Hoffman/dp/0892817496
> or better yet , ask Master Hebalist and university lecturer John Redden --- who frequently participates in FREE lectures at Richters , world famous herbal source. For those in southern Ontario interested here is a link with upcoming lectures http://www.richters.com/show.cgi?page=Events/events.html -- just walking into Richters and the scent will lift your spirits on the bleakest of days . Jeff Mason , who has taken over his mother's (Marjorie Mason-Houge) fantastic special garden business - just around the corner from Richters.


Really salt can be toxic?? In didn't know.that I knew melting salts were but not table salt. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes , table salt ! a major problem in our pre-made food supply - resulting in high blood pressure , dehydration . You think there isn't a reason for pubs to provide free salty nuts and chips -- you drink more ! Think of the man overboard in a life raft surrounded by 100's of miles of water , and not a drop to drink. Water in water starved areas can be sourced from sea water but first it has to be desalinated . If the man in the raft drinks the sea water his kidneys can't eliminate the salt- salt and potassium levels are out of balance , you need to drink more which dehydrates you more , you start having visions and then ..... 
for pets Salt and Dogs, Salt and Cats - Salt Poisoning in Dogs and Cats


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

I know it causes dehydration.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone ever have an indestructible dog? One that could eat a full box of assorted chocolate (2 tier) or a pack of xylitol containing gum and not suffer so much as a hiccup? Our beagle was like this, crazy dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nigel said:


> Anyone ever have an indestructible dog? One that could eat a full box of assorted chocolate (2 tier) or a pack of xylitol containing gum and not suffer so much as a hiccup? Our beagle was like this, crazy dog.


LOL! Have one now and had one in the past. BOTH beagles. Go figure. HA!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nigel said:


> Anyone ever have an indestructible dog? One that could eat a full box of assorted chocolate (2 tier) or a pack of xylitol containing gum and not suffer so much as a hiccup? Our beagle was like this, crazy dog.


Us! We had a Boxer that would eat an entire Easter basket full of chocolate and not flinch. Those big hershey's kisses? GONE. We finally had to lock them in rooms overnight. No matter how high we put them, he would get to it before the kids.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tells you that it wasn't good quality of chocolate !


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

For Nigel......And some people think beagles are dumb.

What My Beagle Does When We Are Not Home, Beagle Gets Into Hot Oven » The Epoch Times


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Anyone ever have an indestructible dog? One that could eat a full box of assorted chocolate (2 tier) or a pack of xylitol containing gum and not suffer so much as a hiccup? Our beagle was like this, crazy dog.


I know a dachshund that's eaten a whole stick of butter, a bagful of Easter candy, and misc other items like ice cream, cinnamon rolls etc without any ill effects (at the time anyway, it obviously didn't benefit his overall health).Crazy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I've had my dog eat a whole big bag of the nestle morsels. The vet said that since its not the high quality chocolate he would be fine. Its the quality chocolate that is dangerous.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> For Nigel......And some people think beagles are dumb.
> 
> What My Beagle Does When We Are Not Home, Beagle Gets Into Hot Oven » The Epoch Times


Couldn't get the video to work so I found this one on YouTube, think its the same, very clever.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_ym0rxisOpw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_ym0rxisOpw

I don't think they're dumb, a bit stubborn and sneaky though. Ours would climb the wood pile, a good 7-8' high. It was stacked under our carport next to our garage, she would wait for the tweety birds to seek shelter in the open rafters and eat them. 

Looks like quite a few of you have "sweet tooth" dogs as well, all that Easter candy, those big Hershey's kisses are huge, you'd think it would do something, diarrhea maybe, geez. Why would butter be bad, salt content? The chocolate ours ate was "Whitman" or something like that, pretty cheap stuff, probably not much real cocoa.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

stmcfred said:


> I've had my dog eat a whole big bag of the nestle morsels. The vet said that since its not the high quality chocolate he would be fine. Its the quality chocolate that is dangerous.


The higher cocoa content is the dangerous stuff for them. And the cocoa mulch.

Milk chocolate has very little chocolate but it also depends on the dog. Another dog could have eaten that Easter basket and ended up at the vet.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> LOL! Have one now and had one in the past. BOTH beagles. Go figure. HA!



Yes. My *BLIND* GSD with his crazy nose for mischief has an iron gut. 

I've lost track of the oddball stuff he sneaks off to steal -- some of which is downright dangerous. We've had to Blind-Dog-proof the house--not because of him stumbling obstacles but because of THEFT--he'll abscond with anything that's not nailed down if it smells interesting (and he smells things that my other dogs never notice). I once found a can of Yoohoo, stolen from the bottom shelf of the pantry, on his dog bed while he was happily slurping it through the hole he made in the can with his teeth. And another time he opened up the bar and pulled out a box of cheap red wine. He was in the process of chewing it open when I busted him. Crazy Cajun dog. 

My vet (bless him) has stayed after hours more than once to make sure this crazy dog was okay after he ingested something weird.


----------

